# Sealant for spare wheel well



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi chaps,

I’ve a Mk3 Megane RS250 with a plastic spare wheel well boot floor. It has to come out for so I can access the lower rear panel for some repair work.

It’s bolted onto the chassis legs by bolts and sealant.

Is there a “right” type of sealant to use? 

I looked up the workshop manual and it only states to apply “sealant mastic” when refitting.

I’ve asked around and apparently windscreen sealant is used in some cases. Does that work? Or is there a more suitable product?  

Thanks in advance!

Cheers
Errol


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Anyone? 

Im just kinda confused with the different types of sealants for different applications.


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

Have a look at the Wurth website they sell these sort of sealants


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

https://www.halfords.com/motoring/p...preparation/tigerseal-black-310ml-140198.html

Tiger seal is a popular automotive sealant.


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

Look for the black roofing tubes at toolstation or BUTYL tape from a motor factor, ebay VW,TPS


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for the reply chaps. 

I came across 3M Impact Resistant Structural Adhesive. But it appears to be ONLY used when a manufacturer recommends it? 

I’m installing the boot floor (spare wheel well) to the rear main chassis legs. Was thinking if the 3M Impact Resistant Structrual Adhesive might be a better choice than a PU/MS type sealant?


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

LeeH said:


> https://www.halfords.com/motoring/p...preparation/tigerseal-black-310ml-140198.html
> 
> Tiger seal is a popular automotive sealant.


Thanks LeeH.


----------

